# Help find missing Trenton soldier



## Rubes (13 Nov 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/257822320935766/258478117536853/?notif_t=like

Hey guys, I came across this on Canadiangunnutz.  He's been missing since wednesday, so guys who are in the area keep your eyes out.  He has a wife and a daughter and apparantly was last seen at work at around noon.

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Nov 2011)

He's been found deceased. No other details at this time.

Condolences to the family.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (13 Nov 2011)

There is closure to this.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2011)

Condolences.....


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Nov 2011)

RIP Soldier   

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades in arms.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Nov 2011)

Damn

I received the request to post this info from an old buddy via FB over the weekend. No details yet?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Nov 2011)

My googleing pretty much leads to "no foul play."


----------

